# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Адресный склад в 1С 10.3 или рабочее место менеджера в 1С 11?

## Алексей Ива

Всем привет!

Совета прошу. Наша контора вписалась в тренде развития и прогресса во внедрение процесса адресного хранения на складах и его автоматизации в 1С. Организация занимается оптовой торговлей, сейчас работаем в 1С УТ 10.3.

Внедренцы всячески рекомендовали перейти на 1С 11 версии, аргументируя что там адресный склад уже есть в базе и что вообще 11я версия лучше.
Мы согласились, но столкнулись вот с чем: в 11й версии нет суперудобного интерфейса "Рабочее место менеджера по продажам", к которому все наши манагеры привыкли. В итоге сейчас, когда в тестовом режиме начали гонять 11ю версию, получилось что среднее время обработки заказа увеличилось в 2 раза, что никак нельзя в торгующей организации.

Собственно вопрос: что в этой ситуации лучше (по трудоёмкости/времени/деньгам) делать - отказываться от перехода на 11ю версию и делать адресный склад в 10.3 или дописывать интерфейс рабочего места в 11й версии точно такой же как в 10й?

Заранее спасибо и прошу прощения за ламерскую постановку вопросов :)

----------


## avm3110

однозначно:



> дописывать интерфейс рабочего места в 11й версии точно такой же как в 10й


В совокупности (стоимость внедрения, сопровождения и дальнейшего развития) - это будет на порядок дешевле

----------

Алексей Ива (06.04.2017)

----------


## Алексей Ива

спасибо, я тоже так думаю, что интерфейс нарисовать должно быть проще чем процессы.

----------


## lekhaplaton

> Всем привет!
> 
> Совета прошу. Наша контора вписалась в тренде развития и прогресса во внедрение процесса адресного хранения на складах и его автоматизации в 1С. Организация занимается оптовой торговлей, сейчас работаем в 1С УТ 10.3.
> 
> Внедренцы всячески рекомендовали перейти на 1С 11 версии, аргументируя что там адресный склад уже есть в базе и что вообще 11я версия лучше.
> Мы согласились, но столкнулись вот с чем: в 11й версии нет суперудобного интерфейса "Рабочее место менеджера по продажам", к которому все наши манагеры привыкли. В итоге сейчас, когда в тестовом режиме начали гонять 11ю версию, получилось что среднее время обработки заказа увеличилось в 2 раза, что никак нельзя в торгующей организации.
> 
> Собственно вопрос: что в этой ситуации лучше (по трудоёмкости/времени/деньгам) делать - отказываться от перехода на 11ю версию и делать адресный склад в 10.3 или дописывать интерфейс рабочего места в 11й версии точно такой же как в 10й?
> 
> Заранее спасибо и прошу прощения за ламерскую постановку вопросов :)


  1_ое  Свернуть базу!
  2_ое  Поставить SQL или postgres и сервак 1с_кий.
  3_е   Оптимизировать запрос по обработки заказа клиента.

А вообще вы меня не удивили, еще не одной организации не встречал которая переходила на новую версию без истерик, :mad:соплей и криков_ проходит месяц и говорят какая удобная программа намного лучше и функциональнее:vseok:!

----------

Алексей Ива (06.04.2017)

----------


## Алексей Ива

решили в итоге пойти на 11ю версию и делать адресный склад там, допиливая интерфейс и логику процесса под устоявшиеся в 10.3
три месяца уже е..ся :((((

----------


## lekhaplaton

[QUOTE=Алексей Ива;476588
три месяца уже е..ся :(((([/QUOTE]

В чем мучения, в личку кинь, покурим!

----------


## Алексей Ива

Да оно можно и без лички - внедренцев выбрали не тех, это основная причина.

С этими ребятами был хороший опыт по модулю CRM они убедили что и вообще в 1С монстры и всё зафигачат под ключ как надо.
Оказалось что не совсем прямые руки там.

В итоге с 20х января пришлось самому, как не отмазывался, вспомнить АСУшное образование и пройтись второй раз (хотя в конце прошлого года был 2 месяца этап моделирования) по основным цепочкам бизнес-процессов продажи-склад-бэк офис-администрация, разобраться детально зачем каждое действие и надо ли оно, итд.

Мне это очень напоминало сцену из кина "Армаггедон" где Брюс Виллис с парнями драконит луноход на предмет "нафиг все эти ненужные железки" :)

Сейчас вторые выходные не могут сделать перенос базы, не идут корректно взаиморасчеты и остатки.
Но кажется, в эти выходные оно случится наконец.

И мы приступим к внедрению адресного склада :)

----------


## lekhaplaton

Ок, удачи, 10.3 не 7.7 там чутка меньше ге_ра ПРИ ПЕРЕХОДЕ:) !!!

----------

